# Canon Rebates



## hippoeater (Apr 20, 2012)

Will we not see another run of Canon Rebates until the Holiday season (Christmas time)? I'm not too familiar with how often/when they run them.

Thanks!


----------



## hippoeater (Apr 25, 2012)

hah, so it seems no one really has too much of an idea when these may roll around again?  

I see that Sweden and Germany and some other countries are receiving the instant rebates. Hope they come our way again soon!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 25, 2012)

hippoeater said:


> I'm not too familiar with how often/when they run them.



History suggests late summer. Here's a list of past rebates.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 25, 2012)

Canon has spring and fall rebates, but lately, smaller rebate deals on Rebels and Powershots are popping up all the time. Signup with Canon to get e-mail notices.

Here is the current one

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products?pageKeyCode=53


----------



## dcreisman (Apr 29, 2012)

*It says the rebates are doubled if you buy a new body as well. Do you have to buy the lens and body at the same time? I bought the 5D3 a month ago...if I buy a qualifying lens now, do I get the double rebate???*


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 29, 2012)

dcreisman said:


> *It says the rebates are doubled if you buy a new body as well. Do you have to buy the lens and body at the same time? I bought the 5D3 a month ago...if I buy a qualifying lens now, do I get the double rebate???*



No, you have to buy them together.


----------



## dcreisman (Apr 29, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> dcreisman said:
> 
> 
> > *It says the rebates are doubled if you buy a new body as well. Do you have to buy the lens and body at the same time? I bought the 5D3 a month ago...if I buy a qualifying lens now, do I get the double rebate???*
> ...



_*That bites!*_


----------

